# Bleach Bottles



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Need functional ideas for empty bleach bottles.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

You could actually use them to store water for use. Bird houses and feeders also come to mind. Cut them to use as feed scoops in the barn. Cut down for small animal disposal bowls..and during chick days these would be useful as bowls for feed too. Put a around an above ground pool filled with water to keep the tarp down during the winter months after tieing them down against the winter winds. Throw a few empty ones into the pool during the winter too. Cut the bottoms off again, and take the cap off of them and use as little greenhouse covers on seedlings in early spring gardens to protect the seedlings. Cut off the bottoms and wrap in tin foil for your...tin foil hat !!! :bowtie: Looking forward to more ideas too...


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Y'all like catfish? The old bleach jugs are used quite a bit around here for jug fishing.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Use 'em for clothespins.


----------



## valgal (Dec 24, 2002)

About 20 years ago my mother-in-law made a bleach bottle Santa for me. It still hangs on my wall at Christmas. She cut the bottle in half and that was the base for a flesh colored face and looped yarn hair and beard. Topped with a red felt hat. Have no idea if there is a pattern for that!


----------



## cpeyus (Nov 28, 2005)

I use them for water storage and for my homemade liquid/gel laundry detergent.


----------



## ctack2 (May 25, 2007)

We always used on to keep our crayons in when we were younger. Just cut a window in the jug and reach in and get your crayons.
When we got older (lol) we used one cut the same way to keep our dominoes in.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Good for putting used oil in to take the the oil recycler...


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

How Do I said:


> Y'all like catfish? The old bleach jugs are used quite a bit around here for jug fishing.


We also use them to mark our trotlines.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

My grandma always had one for clothespins, too! If you cut the top off, it makes a great funnel. If you cut the top off and leave the lid on, it makes a great feed scoop. Have also used as a bird feeder. Filled with water, they are great to hang on the edges of tarps, if you need the tarp to stay down.


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

My mom used to make skeletons out of bleach bottles...for Halloween decorations. She used scissors and an exacto to cut out the ribs, holes for the eyes, arm bones and leg bones, each part a separate bottle.


----------

